# 2017 Weddings anyone?



## becks

We have set our date 01.07.2017 and was wondering if anyone else is going to be a 2017 bride? Would love a bride to be buddy :thumbup:


----------



## Eve

I would love to say me lol but we have no idea :haha: been engaged for like 9 years now ;)


----------



## becks

Come on Eve.. Twist his arm :happydance: xx


----------



## Eve

:haha: we always start making plans and then realize we want to spend the extra money on something else :rofl:


----------



## Girly922

I'm going to be a 2016 bride but I just wanted to say congratulations! :)


----------



## becks

Thanks girly922. You too hun. What date is your wedding? Xx


----------



## Girly922

Ours is 17th September 2016. Just over a year to go. I went to have a look at some dresses at the weekend, they've said there is now a 9 month order period from most designers so I've got to choose my dress by December! :saywhat: 

What sort of wedding have you got planned? We're having a church wedding in our village church, and then going to a country inn for an intimate wedding breakfast followed by a big evening reception.


----------



## becks

Exciting stuff!! Do you have an idea of what dress style you will be looking for? 
We are having a church wedding followed by our wedding breakfast and evening reception at a hotel 4-5 miles drive from where the church is. I really can't wait xx


----------



## Eve

So you plan to have a morning wedding with breakfast after? That sounds really nice!


----------



## becks

They call the meal after a wedding the wedding breakfast for some bizarre reason Eve.. Eventhough we will be eating at around 2.30pm.. Lol xx


----------



## Eve

:rofl: 

What do you plan to serve? Any dress pics?


----------



## Girly922

Becks, it's called the wedding breakfast because it's the first meal you share as husband and wife. It all dates back to when couples would have fasted before the ceremony and the priest would bless the first meal taken as husband and wife. We're having a 1pm ceremony so the wedding breakfast will probably be about 4pm. I haven't decided on the meal yet though. 

No idea on dress styles really. I know I'd like one with straps or sleeves, probably an a-line but not huge. Not too much bling either. OR a tea length 50s style dress. I've got another dress appointment this weekend. 

Do you picture yourself in a certain style of dress?


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm 11.02.17 :) xxx


----------



## kbwebb

me :D weve just set the date for 21st February 2017 :flower:


----------



## LucyLadyBug

Another 2016 bride here - 08/10/2016, but congrats to everyone and your dates :)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Me! 20th May 2017 :D


----------



## Babyvoisey

Me 01-10-17


----------

